# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Η Εμιλυ δεν μοιαζει σαν τα αλλα... υπαρχει κατι?

## serafeim

Παιδια η εμιλυς δεν ειναι σαν τα αλλα θυληκα αρχεγονα κοκατιλ γιατι? 
δεν υπαρχει κατι ανησυχιτικο απλα αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει γιατι εχω τοση περιεργεια που που που θα σκασω!!!!
Δειτε φωτογραφιες σημερινες...







αυτες  δειτε ποσες περλες εχει σε ολη την κοιλιακη χωρα απο τον προλοβο μεχρι κατω κατω.. και επισης κοιτατε το προσωπακι της εντονα χρωματα οχι θαμπα οπως εχουν τα αλλα θυληκα... να διευκρηνησω εχουμε περασει 3 πτεροροιες ολες και ολες!!! και εχουμε αλλαξει ολα τα φτερακια μας!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

εμένα λίγο νυσταγμένη μου φαίνεται..  ::   Κατα τα άλλα ΘΕΑ!

----------


## serafeim

ειναι το φλας καρολινα μου!!!  :Happy: 
αλλα και κουρασμενη αφου ειαμε μπολικη γυμναστικουλα σημερα!!! την εξαντλω μωρε την χοντρουλα μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

ΜΗ λες χοντρούλα το γυναικάκι καλεεεεεεεε! ομποοοο έτσι μιλάνε;;;  :: P

χιχιχι καλά τί του κάνεις δηλαδή;  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ασκησουλες ασκησουλες πεταγματα,φτερουγησματα τετοια...
 ασε τι τραβαει παχυσαρκα τα ειχα κανει !!!!
Μην βγαινουμε οφ τοπικ καρολινα να δουμε αν ξερει κανα παιδια θα με ενδιεφερε αν εχει καποιο φορεα πανω της αν μου βγαινανε και τα δυο θυληκα να ηξερα τι αρσενικο να απρω για ωραιους χρωματισμους!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ασκησουλες ασκησουλες πεταγματα,φτερουγησματα τετοια...
>  ασε τι τραβαει παχυσαρκα τα ειχα κανει !!!!
> Μην βγαινουμε οφ τοπικ καρολινα να δουμε αν ξερει κανα παιδια θα με ενδιεφερε αν εχει καποιο φορεα πανω της αν μου βγαινανε και τα δυο θυληκα να ηξερα τι αρσενικο να απρω για ωραιους χρωματισμους!!!




οκ!!!!!!  :Happy: ))

----------


## serafeim

καμια ιδεα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Βρε Σεραφείμ......... έχεις δει πολλά αρχέγονα θηλυκά με μισοκίτρινο πρόσωπο???????????????????????????????????

Δεν είναι αρχέγονη η Έμιλυ... είναι pied και γι'αυτό είναι έτσι!!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ αν δεις τα φτερα της ομως δεν εχουν περλες πανω!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν είναι πέρλες.... είναι κάτι που διαβάζω τώρα τελευταία. Μάλλον κάποιο γονίδιο που δημιουργεί μια "βούλα" επάνω στο πούπουλο! Κάτι σαν μετάλλαξη...
Αλλά έχω ακούσει ακόμα και κάποιους να λένε πως πρόκειται για "stress bars".. δηλαδή ένα σημαδι που μας δείχνει ένα στρεσαρισμένο πουλί..
Πάντως δεν είναι κάτι αποδεδειγμένο ακόμα... το ψάχνουν....

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ τα εχει απο τοτε που ηταν μικρη... δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για στρεσσαρισμενο πουλι 100%%%% αν και αυτο ηταν αποδεδειγμενο θα ειχα καταρυψη αυτην την ερευνα οποτε την βγαζουμε εκτος... αρα παιζει ρολο καποια μεταλαξη ή ειναι καποια καινουρια μεταλαξη?

----------


## vicky_ath

Σου είπα ότι δεν γνωρίζω παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες....

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστω Βικυ αν μαθεις λεπτομερειες σε παρακαλω γραψτες και εδω να τις δω!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ οριστε τι βρηκα εγω για το στρες μπαρ....


While fault or growth bars are more  			commonly indicative of HY/SY birds, adult birds can show them as  			well, as is the case with the Mourning Warbler pictured to your  			left. A fault bar is usually the result of some environmental or  			nutritional stress that the bird encountered while it was growing in  			the feathers. 

			Because groups of feathers on HY birds grow in all at the same time,  			a stress that results in a fault bar on the feathers is distributed  			in an even line (this can even be helpful in confirming the age of  			some HY birds). However, on an adult, the feathers are sequentially  			grown. So, the fault line on the feathers is, ever so slightly, in  			an uneven line. Note this in the picture below. 

Με λιγα λογια δημιουργειτε μια ευθεια μπαρα κατα μηκος των φτερων!!!

----------

